# Coat Color and Breed



## JuiceStinnett (Aug 22, 2016)

Just was curious about what color and breed you think my pit bull puppy may be.. Some has said blue fawn others say a champagne colored and i have had a couple people say lilac color pit..? Just curious... I'll love him either way.. In the photo he is a little darker than in person..


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Isabella, and if you don't know their breed, we certainly don't either. There's no way to know without a pedigree.


----------



## JuiceStinnett (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you for the help it's very much appreciated...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't see any picture...


----------

